# Crystal Light vs. Water



## RnRGirl (Aug 27, 2003)

Can Crystal Light be substituted for some of my daily water requirements?  Say if I drink 8-20 oz glass of water could I take 3 of those as crystal light.

Thanks


----------



## Jodi (Aug 27, 2003)

No, do not SUBSTITUTE it for water.  But you can have some but you still need to get your water in.


----------



## naturalguy (Aug 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by RnRGirl *_
> Can Crystal Light be substituted for some of my daily water requirements?  Say if I drink 8-20 oz glass of water could I take 3 of those as crystal light.
> 
> Thanks




There are 5 measly calories in 8 oz of crystal light. That is nothing and it is ok to substitute it for water. If the measly 5 cals. scare you, you can dilute it further with more water.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 27, 2003)

I wouldn't be afraid of drinking some Crystal Light but I'm with Jodi - add it to your water intake & don't use it in place of water.


----------



## MarXXX (Aug 27, 2003)

Crystal Light is sweetened with aspartame. Do a search on the web for aspartame and make sure  you want to put that in your body (I personally do not). I have had negative effects form it...


----------



## RnRGirl (Aug 27, 2003)

Before I started working out I use to be a diet soda fanatic about a 6 pack a day or more and zero water.  I'd probably go into withdrawl without it (aspartame).


----------



## Jodi (Aug 27, 2003)

Keep the crystal light, just don't replace the water.   RNR you should start a journal.


----------



## RnRGirl (Aug 27, 2003)

I've looked at your journal, but what kind of stuff would I put in mine, just meals and workout info.  I didn't really think I had enough to contribute to have a journal.


----------



## Fit Freak (Aug 27, 2003)

Why can't she replace her water with diluted crystal light?  That's all that's in it is H2O.....I do think it should be diluted though...I add at least double the water.

And as for aspartame...we've been down that road before...there is nothing conclusive documented in MEDICAL (peer reveiwed) JOURNALS indicated it is harmful within the acceptable range....nuff said.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by RnRGirl *_
> I've looked at your journal, but what kind of stuff would I put in mine, just meals and workout info.  I didn't really think I had enough to contribute to have a journal.


Honey that's all our journals are meals and workouts, ok and a bunch of girl talk


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by RnRGirl *_
> Can Crystal Light be substituted for some of my daily water requirements?  Say if I drink 8-20 oz glass of water could I take 3 of those as crystal light.
> 
> Thanks



The question is sort of a red hearing.  I'd get my water in, plain.

That said if you are drinking 5 20 oz glasses of water that is fine, and 3 crystal lights on top of that is even better.

Drink up.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Aug 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MarXXX *_
> Crystal Light is sweetened with aspartame. Do a search on the web for aspartame and make sure  you want to put that in your body (I personally do not). I have had negative effects form it...




RIGHT ON !!!! FOOOOCK ASPARTAME


----------



## naturalguy (Aug 28, 2003)

never had a problem with aspartame and I have been taking it with my meal replacements and artificial sweetner in coffee and diet soda's for years.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 28, 2003)

Me neither.  I use sweetners all the time between Coffee, tea, soda, crystal light. NECTAR   Doesn't bother me any but I still make sure I drink plenty of plain water


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 28, 2003)

FYI aspartame.  http://www.mac-archive.com/ns/side.html

not that I am one to talk I have been drinking diet coke like it is going out of style lately!


----------



## Fit Freak (Aug 28, 2003)

You need to aware of the source of your information when searching the net...that article doesn't even list a source let alone the simeple title...POSSIBLE side effects...need I say more


----------



## BigBallaGA (Aug 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> FYI aspartame.  http://www.mac-archive.com/ns/side.html
> 
> not that I am one to talk I have been drinking diet coke like it is going out of style lately!




GREAT INFO DUDE !!!!!!!

never took aspartame or any other artificial sweetner and NEVER will !

thanks for the additional info


----------



## derekisdman (Aug 30, 2003)

Haha that page is hilarious.  They list death as a side effect.  Is that funny to anyone else?


----------



## rkurashima (Aug 30, 2003)

Hello gang, I'm extremely new to this group. Just found it. I understand not "using" high sugar, caffeine, etc.. drinks as a water replacement, but crystal light? Why not? If you are steadily drinking it and not letting yourself get dehydrated I don't see a problem with it. I personally drink 4-8 cans of Diet Pepsi per day and really only drink water during a workout (between almost every set except on leg days), when I take my supplements, when I pass a drinking fountain, when I wake up in the morning, and when I get home from work. Pretty much the whole time in between I drink Diet Pepsi. I ingest the hell out of Aspartame whether it's in Diet Pepsi, Sweet-n-Low or anything else. I guess if it causes an individual side effects they should read their own bodies. I look forward to learning alot from you folks. Thanks!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 31, 2003)

Crystal Light _really_ bothers my stomach.  Am I the only one??


----------



## rkurashima (Aug 31, 2003)

I don't drink Crystal Light right now, but I used to. I used to drink a gallon of the stuff a day no problem. Was it the aspartame that was messing your stomach up you think?


----------



## acarvin (Sep 14, 2003)

I've struggled for years trying to get myself to like drinking plain water, but for whatever reason I have a hard time drinking large amounts of it straight. So I'm a big fan of crystal lite. Like others, though, I've had problems with it affecting my stomach. I used to drink a lot of crystal lite lemonade and pink lemonade, but had to give it up because it was really bothering me, especially my esophagus. I've switched exclusively to their decaf iced tea mix. I go through about two liters a day, and haven't had any stomach problems at all. Unfortunately I can't find the decaf mix in the family size packs - only the smaller packs locally - so it's a bit more expensive than if I drank regular iced tea mix, but I couldn't take all the caffeine, especially at night... -ac


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 14, 2003)

Another suggestion would be plain no sugar kool-aid plus water and stevia (the natural non-insulin producing, diabetic safe sweetner). Its good and alot healthier for you.

While some people believe that aspartame doesnt effect you negatively i personally get headaches from it and a close friend of the family has MS. Her MS got so bad that she was bed ridden from muscular pain, she was drinking about 4 diet sodas a day. I asked her to stop for a couple weeks and see what happened. She is walking around d. pepsi free now, so i believe that its bad for you JMHO though


----------



## Jodi (Sep 14, 2003)

Sugar free kool aide has aspartame already in it, no need to add sweetner.  IMO Stevia tastes like ass.


----------



## carmen (Oct 9, 2003)

*hi*

I read online that Crystal Light has splendra in it not aspartame.. at least in the bottle form.. i am addicted to it as well


----------



## firestorm (Oct 12, 2003)

I don't wast my time with any of it.  I drink beer. j/k.  I really drink tons of water and when I'm out for dinner or whatever I add lemon wedges.  I'd do it at home but I don't feel like cutting up the lemons.  I couldn't tell you the last time I had a soda or any kind or Crystal Light or even a beer.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 13, 2003)

Pound the water first.


----------



## kbm8795 (Oct 15, 2003)

hmm...what about those flavored spring water drinks that are out now...or, for things without sweetener, is it possible to flavor the water yourself enough to make it more appealing? like...using a lemon slice, lime slice...a little orange maybe...just for a tiny bit of natural sugar?

Otherwise, I like the new Minute Maid Light Lemonade - 10 calories in a 12 ounce can, but alas....it has some aspartame in it, too. I LIKE water, but seem to get "bored" with it too - even though I try to haul it around with me all day at school.


----------



## carmen (Oct 15, 2003)

*hi*

Yes getting my water in is also a problem .. smiles I like it to taste good. I try to get several glasses in at work though. I will have to try the Minute Maid sounds yummy


----------



## speak100 (May 31, 2007)

*water vs. flavored water*

I saw all the posts for chrystal light - but what about the flavored water - frutopia, powerade, etc.  - it has at least 80 grams of sodium - Isn't that defeating the purpose of hydrating your body??? I've been looking for research but have not found any. 

For those of you that don't like to drink water - and sometimes flavor it with real lemon or orange


----------



## Jodi (May 31, 2007)

Wow, this is an old thread.  My views on crystal light have changed considerably.  Anything with aspartame is dangerous.

Those drinks are loaded with sugar.  I'm sure you can find something better to use those calories on.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 31, 2007)

Yea I don't know why some people can't stand drinking just water.
I have known friends and family, who I encouraged to drink a lot of water, won't  because "it doesn't taste good". fucking wahhh.


----------



## Ninjo (May 31, 2007)

I typically drink six 750 ml (yes, I'm in Canada and use the metric system) containers of water while at work. I used to use Crystal Light for maybe two of those each day. These days though, if I want a little flavor added to my water, I throw in a scoop of Orange flavored Metamucil. May sound weird but I figure the fibre is beneficial and makes the water more palatable. And it's not that I need the extra fibre as I eat plenty of veggies, oatmeal and brown rice but think that the little extra fibre doesn't hurt either. Just my two cents.


----------



## tucker01 (May 31, 2007)

Fruitopia and Powerade are not flavored waters. They are juice.


----------



## tucker01 (May 31, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Wow, this is an old thread.  My views on crystal light have changed considerably.  Anything with aspartame is dangerous.
> 
> Those drinks are loaded with sugar.  I'm sure you can find something better to use those calories on.



I am going to start calling you Dr. Mercola


----------



## crazy_enough (May 31, 2007)

I agree, aspartame (amongst other fake ass chemical sweetners) is absolute crap. Not only is it bad for you, it gives me so much gas, ive been on the verge of divorce LOL

Im a huge fan of stevia 

However, if one is to drink pop, juices and shit and wishes to replace those (as well as their long term side effects) with a serving or two of crystal light per day... I say go for it!


----------



## Jodi (May 31, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I am going to start calling you Dr. Mercola


  It's not just Mercola with these POV's......My doctor has given me studies on it.....the shit is nasty!


----------



## xnxbass (Jun 22, 2007)

if you need something with a little more "flavour" add a little lemon juice... i can down 4 L of that easy, on top of the plain water i drink (hopin ders no downsides to it n dat the dilution helps with the acidic nature of lemon)


----------

